# Quick question: where is the best place to buy ADA Soil in the surrey area?



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, im wondering where the best place to buy ADA Soil for planted tanks, is in the surrey area. 
Thanks alot


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Dan,

The 2 authorized ADA resellers in Vancouver are Aquariums West or Canadian Aquatics.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

okay thank you.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

please close this post: i cant because for some reason i dont have the administration tab. any ideas why? Thanks


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

You can only close threads under the classifieds. only mods can close in other sections.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

do you really want to delete it? Could come in handy for others in the future. Just let me know


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Whatever you guys think is the best thing for the community.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any info like this can benefit someone in the community I'm sure. I'll just leave it open for now, if nothing else it will just fade away lol or might come up with other places eventually.


----------

